# save a lot



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

found green giant veggies on sale 2 for $1 at a local save a lot. but went to wally world to get price match. bought 4 cases and plan to go back for more.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Go the the save a lot website and sign up for the smart shopper club. Enter any name and e-mail address and print a $5.00 of a $25.00 purchase. Nothing prevents doing this multiple times or printing multiple times. Is this ethical? Only you can be the judge of that. Hey, this is a big chain, not a mom and pop grocery.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

stayingthegame said:


> found green giant veggies on sale 2 for $1 at a local save a lot. but went to wally world to get price match. bought 4 cases and plan to go back for more.


there's nothing wrong with that, we've got over one hundred cans of every veg and fruit that Sav-a-lot,& Aldies sell. some things like those whole white potatoes, sweet potatoes,diced tomatoes, we got over two hundred cans.We have gardens, but we use them mostly for winter and summer squashs, toms, cukes,peppers, pumkins and by buying the stuff already canned, it gives us all our glass jars to can different meats, meat sauces,pickles,and at least five different kinds of dry beans, cooked of corse..we can't buy and can those cans of tropical fruit,fruit cocktail, pear and peach halves or vegs for what they sell them for, also the canned salmon and mackeral ain't too bad.we use the stuff and restock it every yr. we plan on tossing the cans if they get over 5 yrs old.
when we started doing this a few yrs ago, we got some weird looks when we got to the ck out with 3 carts full of cases, we would just take one can out of every case and tell the girl how many cases of each we had. Now it's not unusuall to see people buying by the case.


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> Nothing prevents doing this multiple times or printing multiple times. Is this ethical? Only you can be the judge of that. Hey, this is a big chain, not a mom and pop grocery.


Question: does the fact that you're "bending" the rules with a big chain make it more ethical than if you're bending them with a mom & pop? When I was a young lad that was called cheating. Now, I guess it's called "situational ethics".


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

tortminder said:


> Question: does the fact that you're "bending" the rules with a big chain make it more ethical than if you're bending them with a mom & pop? When I was a young lad that was called cheating. Now, I guess it's called "situational ethics".


It really dosen't matter today, they put out millions of coupons and just a few thousand are used.
Mom and Pop used to bag your groceries with their bags, today at Save-a-lot and Aldies, you bag your own with your bags or bags that you bought from them


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

lotsoflead said:


> It really dosen't matter today, they put out millions of coupons and just a few thousand are used.


If the justification works for you...Mazaltov! My ethical training would cause me to have problems with it, so I won't do it. Purely personal preference.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

stayingthegame said:


> found green giant veggies on sale 2 for $1 at a local save a lot. but went to wally world to get price match. bought 4 cases and plan to go back for more.


Our Save a Lot here has a huge page of 10 for $10---first time I've noticed them having this kind of sale. MUch is freezer contained and I can watch the new freezer now since I put it in the garage with the little freezer..not in the pantry room where my loss was.
Small pizzas, pasta sauce, ketchup(40 oz), sausage, fish sticks, sweet pot. fries, canned peaches, sand. bags--lots of things.

Lotsoflead says:
we can't buy and can those cans of tropical fruit,fruit cocktail, pear and peach halves or vegs for what they sell them for

Exactly, and when the peaches are $1 a can, I buy lots of cases. We love peaches.

Also, why I will not be paying $.70 cents for farmer's tomatoes and making canned juice and tomatoes...at my age, genetically modified organisms and preservatives aren't my worry...starving is and I can get 45 and 50 cent cans at Aldi's and Save a Lot and save the hassle...

Now, if someone gives me produce, that's a different story!!!! I can.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

tortminder said:


> If the justification works for you...Mazaltov! My ethical training would cause me to have problems with it, so I won't do it. Purely personal preference.


 Personally, I don't use coupons nor does anyone in this house use them, what I stated was just my opinion, but let me add this, there will be many better than thou people fighting and eating roadkill before America is back on the tracks, just saying til you've walked in their shoes


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

tortminder said:


> Question: does the fact that you're "bending" the rules with a big chain make it more ethical than if you're bending them with a mom & pop? When I was a young lad that was called cheating. Now, I guess it's called "situational ethics".


Call it "situational ethics" or whatever you desire. Corporate giant call killing this country with GREED. Sure they may employ people in their stores, but all corporate executives are lining their pockets on the backs of the consumers. Travel outside this great country and you will still see mom and pop operations thriving because of limited corporate giants in those countries. I have no soft spot in my heart for corporate giants. I will indeed bend any rule I can to survive this radical economic disaster in this country.


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> Call it "situational ethics" or whatever you desire. Corporate giant call killing this country with GREED. Sure they may employ people in their stores, but all corporate executives are lining their pockets on the backs of the consumers. Travel outside this great country and you will still see mom and pop operations thriving because of limited corporate giants in those countries. I have no soft spot in my heart for corporate giants. I will indeed bend any rule I can to survive this radical economic disaster in this country.


Wal-Mart works on a 10% profit margin and is partially owned by its employees, not exactly what I'd call greedy. Don't fool yourself into thinking that the small family owned "Mom & Pop" stores aren't making a profit. If a business ceases to make a profit it goes out of business.

To hear you tell it, the big box stores charge more for their items than do the family owned stores. That however is not the case, they usually charge less. They are able to buy in massive quantities and can afford to sell most things for less. So, just how are they responsible for creating the economic problems we're experiencing?

Have you ever stopped to think that, on top of the massive amount of shoplifting that occurs daily, that people bending/breaking the rules (also known as FRAUD) are actually causing prices to rise? I rather doubt it. If you want to rationalize that fraud is okay as long as it's committed against a big corporation, that's okay by me, I'm not your judge, God is. Just remember that rationalize rhymes with lies. You may now continue committing your E-fraud.

Have a nice day.

PS: The Aldi chains home base is in Germany, not the US.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Davo45 said:


> Wal-Mart works on a 10% profit margin and is partially owned by its employees, not exactly what I'd call greedy. Don't fool yourself into thinking that the small family owned "Mom & Pop" stores aren't making a profit. If a business ceases to make a profit it goes out of business.
> 
> To hear you tell it, the big box stores charge more for their items than do the family owned stores. That however is not the case, they usually charge less. They are able to buy in massive quantities and can afford to sell most things for less. So, just how are they responsible for creating the economic problems we're experiencing?
> 
> ...


Thanks for enlightening me with your wisdom my friend.


----------

